# No Sound Via Headset.



## blueXS (Mar 3, 2008)

I had a problem similar to this before, but it was easily sorted.

When I'm listening to music through the internal speakers on my laptop it works fine, however when i plug a head set in it doesn't work. I'm running on Vista home basic is if makes much of a difference. 

Everything was working fine until i re-formatted my laptop.

Before when i had a similar problem i just needed to update my sound card drivers, however when i do it this time it says that i already have the latest version of drivers installed.

Please help


----------



## bygum (Jun 28, 2004)

This might help , I have had this problem all I do is run MSN click on tools and do a audio check don't forget to put a tick for headphones


----------



## blueXS (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for your reply however that didn't work  this is driving me insane now


----------



## bygum (Jun 28, 2004)

Ok the only other thing I can say is delet the drivers to the sound card reboot then re-install the sound card only do this if you know what you are doing.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

And make sure you get the audio drivers from the laptop makers site, don't use the Windows default ones.


----------

